# B12...what's a good amount to take?



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

I was going to supplement my body with b-12 as well..and was curious as to what the recommended dosage is?

I am planning on trying Htp-5.

Thanks guys.


----------



## heckyll (Mar 27, 2006)

As in vitamin B12?

If you eat even a small amount of meat regularly, you should have a supple supply of it already. Our body's requirement for B12 is very little and actually stores quite a bit from what is eaten (which is why some people who switch over to vegan diets do not develop outwardly noticeable deficiency symptoms until several years after adopting the diet.)


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you. I have heard that I should be taking Certain Vitamin B's with Htp-5.

I also heard have been told that certain vitamin B's are good for anxiety.

I have taken b-complex..but I have an adverse reaction to one of the Vitamin B's...still trying to figure out which one.

But I have tried a few seperartely and no adverse reaction.


----------



## pjmc (Jan 11, 2006)

Recommended supplement dosage for B12 is 1000mcg-2000mcg daily..

B12 aswell as other B-vitamins work wonders for anx/dep


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

2000mcg daily for one month along with a b-complex should be sufficient.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Kind of depends. If you lack intrinsic factor, your b12 requirements are higher. Certain hormone reactions modify the way you require B12. Also, there can be added benefit - arguably - to trying more, in cases of depression/anxiety/ heart disease/ etc. It's pretty arguable. However, they've done quite a few studies showing that B12 supplementation helps, at least depression. Anxiety I am a little less sure on, because I haven't read up on it as well.

If you go to the doctor and get a Rx injection they will shoot you up with a vast amount, in the 1000's of % of your RDA. Sublingual versions also have this (they're less bioavaible but might also help). 

I did a 1-month course of (liquid) sublingual B12 plus extra folic acid as well as my standard B-complex. Now I just take the B-complex. That's just what I chose.

Your adverse reaction might be to a binding or dissolving agent in the B-complex you took rather than an individual vitamin. Although, my standard-case guess, it might be niacin which will often cause flushing on a short-term basis if not taken with enough water (or if taken in doses that are too high).


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have no idea why but I am pretty sure it's the b6 that is causing it....

I was taking Htp-5 and I was having my normal anxiety attacks...but then I added b6 and biotin and a week later I was getting extra anxiety...

I stopped both for 4 days...and the symptoms seemed to have gone...I just started Biotin again...and the symptoms have yet to come back...so I am assuming it is the b6...

I was taking 50 milligrams..


----------

